# Pashley Clubman



## Origamist (10 Oct 2009)

A pic of the prototype. 3 speed SA S3X hub, front hub brake, 531 frame, Brooks etc.

Due out in April next year. Cost: £950ish


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Oct 2009)

Looks nice on first inspection... but very pricey...
Frame looks somehow familiar, like the old Galaxy 531 frame.
Mmm, not sure about it really.


----------



## D4VOW (11 Oct 2009)

Definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Oct 2009)

hehe, because 3rd is direct drive, with the other 2 ratios being below it, rather than the traditional middle gear being direct drive with 1st below and 3rd above, the chainset to sprocket ratio makes you look like you're an Olympian.

why SA do it this way is beyond me, unless it's to make trendy fixed riders in london village look more athletic than they really are, to bicycle geeks at least

i'm sure it's a lovely bike..... but at £1k it's a fashion statement to a few wealthy poseurs. well, pashley know their market


----------



## Yellow Fang (12 Oct 2009)

I saw it at the Cycle Show. I gather it's a fixed-wheel but with three gears? I know there used to be a two-speed fixed wheel hub that Sturmey Archer used to make.


----------



## Ian H (12 Oct 2009)

The fixed three was much rarer.
The bike seems designed to be looked at rather than ridden - which is about right for the intended market.


----------



## Theseus (12 Oct 2009)

Sturmey have been developing a new 3 speed fixed hub called the S3X. Hopefully available soon at your local stockist.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Oct 2009)

The S3X is what this bike uses.

The two lower gears being reductions from direct drive is something shared with the old ASC hub. That was a hack of the FC (or the AF) with various pawl and ratchet sets replaced with positive drive - in fact, as the original ASC shifter is far rarer than the hub, many people just use a 4-speed shifter, missing out "2".

There was said to be a fair bit of lash between driving and braking with the ASC, and I doubt the S3X is any different. Still, if it means you can leave the rear brake off...

The Clubman looks pretty good to me, but the hub brake is pointlessly heavy and it doesn't need a derailleur eye. It's cheaper to restore the real thing, anyway:






This one is running an AM rather than an ASC, but it is a 50s clubman frame.


----------



## hubgearfreak (13 Oct 2009)

i'd prefer your red one to a new pashley, even if they were the same price. i'm not asking to buy it though, i'm too tall 

but you're right, drum brakes are fantastic for utility machines, but an aesthetic no-no on that bike regardless of the weight.
as for the captive nut for a crude device dérailleur, it would suggest that pashley aren't making this frame for this set-up, if they're making the frame at al


----------



## Yellow Fang (14 Oct 2009)

Pashley seem to be big on drum brakes. Authentically, they should be using rod brakes, but I'm prepared to let that slide. Actually come to think of it, were rod brakes that bad?

There's an old guy (looks about 80) who guards the baggage room at my running club. He doesn't run, but he's a mad keen cyclist. He has a couple featherlight carbon-fibre De Rosa and Colnago road bikes equipped with trick Campagnolo components. I wonder what his reaction would be if someone turned up with one of these Pashley Clubmen. I doubt he'd be impressed to be honest. I still want one though.


----------



## Yellow Fang (16 Oct 2009)

I've just been looking at the Pashley news page. It looks like there will be three hub options: the S3X-3 speed fixed gear, the SRC3-3 speed with coaster brake, or the latest S2C-2 speed kickshift with coaster brake. The last option means you don't even need a rear gear cable.


----------



## Chuffy (16 Oct 2009)

Yellow Fang said:


> Pashley seem to be big on drum brakes. Authentically, they should be using rod brakes, but I'm prepared to let that slide. Actually come to think of it, *were rod brakes that bad?*


Yes. <shudder> My first Royal Mail postbike had rod brakes. Diabolically awful in the wet and you had to practice psychic braking even in the dry. I refused to ride it after while because it was so dangerous.


----------



## Hover Fly (18 Oct 2009)

Yellow Fang said:


> Pashley seem to be big on drum brakes. Authentically, they should be using rod brakes...
> 
> .



On a roadster perhaps, not on a lightweight. They should be using, er sidepull calipers.


----------



## Dickew (26 Oct 2009)

Was in Condor London couple of weeks ago- they have one of their single speed frames kitted out with same 3spd fixed hubs.
A more sensible approach than the Pashley?


----------

